# 226 vs. 2022



## Ploo Plow (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm trying to decide whether to buy a 226 or a 2022. Can anyone tell me the major differences (other than price and dimensions), along with any general recommendations? Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, like they say at the grocery store, do you want metal or plastic? 

For a range/home defense gun, I'd go with the 226. For a carry gun, I'd go with a 2022.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

i vote 226
its my fav!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

226 is my fav of the two.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Wanna buy a nickel plated "cherry" 226?










Hogue grips, top notch custom nickel, 2 mags...

Jeff


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Here you go, this may help you decide....


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

While I love the P226, I wouldn't rule out the 2022. I've heard very good thing about it. If price is not an issue, go P226... FIRST, and then if you still want a P2022 get one to add to what will soon become, your growing Sig Sauer collection. Their like ruffles, you can't have just one.

The 2022 does have the two interchangeable grips which the P226 does not.

I think you need to hold and shoot both if possible to see which works best for you. 

The good news it, no matter what you choose, you will have purchased a fine weapon.


----------



## HogMan (Feb 2, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Wanna buy a nickel plated "cherry" 226?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, how much?


----------

